# anyone brine your ribs before smoking...



## Greg Rempe (Aug 9, 2005)

Never brined ribs before...Glad to have you aboard!! :!:  =D> 

May I be the first to whip out the :pop:  icon for this one...perhaps premature but...


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Aug 9, 2005)

Me neither. Nice rub and let the smoking begin!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Aug 9, 2005)

Welcome...no one's making fun of you...we've have some recent "disagreements" over the merits of brining, and the popcorn merely indicates folks are ready to watch a big "discussion."

Not to worry.


----------



## oompappy (Aug 9, 2005)

I've heard that brining pork ribs makes them taste "hammy". 
Never tried it though.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Aug 9, 2005)

As long as you like the result then no worries...once again, glad to have you aboard!! :!:


----------



## LarryWolfe (Aug 9, 2005)

We don't brine our ribs and you need a bib to eat our ribs!  They come out juicy every time to perfection.  It's hard getting the pop up timer to work in ribs, but we get them to work perfect everytime too!!  We put the ribs on nekkid just with S&P and they're perfect, everytime.  Did I mention it's not necessary to brine turkeys??  :night:


----------



## Woodman1 (Aug 9, 2005)

Actually, I've got a stainless Brinkmann SmokeNGrill! I didn't realize that I could've got a WSM for the same $$ . The stainless is the worst piece of junk I ever saw! Live and learn! Hope you've got a better one!


----------



## Uncle Al (Aug 9, 2005)

I brine turkeys but I put foil over the  rib cage....I don't want hammy tasting turkey ribs.

Al


----------



## Greg Rempe (Aug 9, 2005)

You guys are too funny!!  Way to hold your own 55th!

Al...hammy rib cage...HAHAHAHAHAHA :grin:  :grin:


----------



## Griff (Aug 10, 2005)

Hoss

I think your pit has character. I envy you guys with the stick burners. There are no hardwoods available in Alaska, only spruce, birch, aspin, or cottonwood. I doubt if any of these would work. Oh well it's a small sacrifice to pay for living here. Plus wild salmon out the ying yang.

Griff


----------



## LarryWolfe (Aug 10, 2005)

E55er said:
			
		

> Larry Wolfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



E55, 
      There's really no reason to brine turkeys as they are already brined/enhanced.  We do tons of them every holiday and they come out absolutely perfect every single time.  Once the pop ups pop up, they're done!!  One was so juicy we needed to wear a full rain suit just to eat it!  Brining is a waste of time.  :dunno: 

Cowboys Schmowboys!  I hate the Cowboys!!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Aug 10, 2005)

What a mellow guy!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Aug 10, 2005)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> What a mellow guy!



Comes with age!!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Aug 10, 2005)

Bryan S said:
			
		

> [quote="Hoss's BBQ":2wn3bmb2]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hoss, Did you have a moment and beat the living Hell out of your smoker or am i seeing things? Because it looks like somebody put an Ass whoopin on your pit.  [/quote:2wn3bmb2]



That's not a smoker.  It's a can of whoop ass! :grin:


----------



## txpgapro (Aug 10, 2005)

Looks like a scrunched beer can.  Bet it cooks though!

HOW 'BOUT THOSE COWBOYS! =D>  =D>


----------



## Woodman1 (Aug 10, 2005)

Speakin of a can of WHOOPASS! Wait till those Buckeyes obliterate the Shorthorns this season! Oh Yeah!


----------

